

Ask HN: What skill will you try to learn over Christmas break? - tesmar2

Over Christmas break, I was thinking to try and pick up Clojure, the functional language. I was wondering what other people are thinking about learning.
======
ASpring
Writing and releasing a simple Android application. The release part is really
helping me focus on a less hacked together codebase.

------
ishbits
Backbone.js. I'm a backend developer but need to get up to speed on the new
ways of doing the frontend.

------
flavien_bessede
I'll start learning Scala more seriously, most likely with Coursera's help.

------
sunnybythesea
<http://libcinder.org/>

~~~
digitalWestie
this has me fascinated. How are you getting on with it?

------
joeschindel
I am working on rewriting a PHP application in Rails to learn Rails.

------
bti
D3 and possibly work more on a haiku generator.

